# Need help with translation try this



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

One other way of translating is to copy and paste the dialogue into *Microsoft Word.*
click on review - highlight text required to be translated - click on translate - a screen appears on right - choose language required eg: English to Portuguese and a further screen appears...hey presto translation ... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

